# Bikram Yoga...



## yazerella (Jun 20, 2010)

Has anybody ever tried it? I'm so intrigued by it! Would love some first hand opinions


----------



## na294 (Jul 6, 2010)

I went once.  Seriously the toughest workout!  The sequences work everything and then you are DRENCHED when you leave.  And I mean seriously soaking wet.  I wore shorts and when I had to rest my hands on my legs for some postures they would slip right off.  The regulars all knew to bring a plastic bag for their workout clothes.  If you go, make sure to bring a very absorbant towel to put on your mat and water!  I'm an athletic person and I was still reallly sore the next day.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 6, 2010)

I've done it last year, everyday for 2 months. Holy toledo, be prepared to be _*soaking*_ in your sweat afterwards. The session is an hour and a half. It is hot as hell in there. The first time I went, I kept thinking "WTF was I thinking coming here? F#$%!" Afterwards, my entire body ached sooo bad. But each session gets easier and instead of feeling sore afterwards, I felt amazing! Hated it at first but stuck to it and after a few sessions, I loved it. Too bad the place was an hour's drive away and a bit pricey or else I would still be going everyday.

I recommend giving it a few tries. Most places have a huge discount for new members.


----------



## yazerella (Jul 6, 2010)

I really really wanna try! But I'm worried I'll hate it and I won't wanna stick to it? What made you go back again after you didn't like it the first time *mizuki*?


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yazerella* 

 
_I really really wanna try! But I'm worried I'll hate it and I won't wanna stick to it? What made you go back again after you didn't like it the first time *mizuki*? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I read reviews and found out plenty of people who love it now, felt the way I did after the first time so that made me feel less discouraged. Also, I started with a friend so we kind of encouraged each other to stick with it as to not waste our money. There's also the great feeling of accomplishment afterwards that make you feel good about yourself even though you're sore as a mofo. Yes, one session will kick your butt but I think it's so worth it. If you plan on giving it a try, make sure you try more than 1 session! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And look for places that has those trial prices. The place I went to normally charges $18 (usd) per class but the trial package was only $10 for 10 days. A total steal! 

HTH! ^_^


----------

